# what's better?



## alphabet123 (Feb 27, 2012)

Question:

Is it better for me to apply for jobs from my country and sit down, waiting for them to call me or I better go to Singapore stay there for at least 3 months, looking for a job and see how it is? How's the possibility if I'm there? the chance to get a job if i'm there compare to if i'm here. Is it 3 months enough to get a job?


----------



## ysayap (May 17, 2012)

The job search in Singapore is becoming harder now a days. Getting hired immediately would depend on what job position you are looking for. It would be better to consult a Headhunter to make your job search faster. But, you can still try applying on your own.


----------



## lastwarlock (Jun 25, 2012)

See the competition or make a comparison between the earnings that you’ll get when you stay in your country or when you move out. Think of the possible expenses and what you think is easy you choose.


----------



## alphabet123 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for the reply.
I know it would be hard. Tough.
I have to move because of personal matter besides I want to grow further more. Challenge myself. That is why I leave everything and start again. Totally crazy isn't it?


----------

